# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  من افضل تطبيقات عام 2015 للاندرويد

## دالـيا

أعزائى أعضاء المنتدى الكرام اقدم لكم اليوم   احدث 10 تطبيقات للاندرويد      اقدم لكم اعزائي الكرام اعضاء المنتدي افضل 10 تطبيقات خاصة 
بالهواتف الاندرويد والتي لا غني عنها باحدث اصداراتها     â†گ(~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~)â†’  1- _Facebook_ 2- _Facebook Messenger_ 3- _DU Battery Saver & Widgets_ 4- _YouTube_ 5- _WhatsApp_ 6- _Viber_ 7- _Baidu Browser_ 8- _MX Player_ 9- _Instagram_ 10- صلاتك _Salatuk_     â†گ(~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~)â†’ 
(1)   â†گ(_Facebook_)â†’      Keeping up with friends is faster than ever.   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     â†گ(~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~)â†’   (2)   â†گ(_Facebook Messenger_)â†’      Messenger     is a fast, free and reliable way to stay in touch. It's  just like     texting, but you don't have to pay for every message (it works  with     your data plan).   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     â†گ(~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~)â†’   (3)   â†گ(_DU Battery Saver & Widgets_)â†’      DU Battery Saver is the simplest and easiest     way to keep your Android  phone working well when you need it, and     protect against poor charging,  battery hogging apps, and overlooked     device settings that shorten your  battery life.  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    â†گ(~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~)â†’   (4)   â†گ(_YouTube_)â†’      YouTube     your way. Get the official YouTube app for Android. Instantly   become    the DJ, learn Kung Fu and easily share with friends. Catch up  on   your   favorite videos and playlists from around the world on the  couch,   in   the kitchen or on the go.  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    â†گ(~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~)â†’   (5)   â†گ(_WhatsApp_)â†’      WhatsApp     Messenger is a smartphone messenger available for Android  and other     smartphones. WhatsApp uses your 3G or WiFi (when available) to    message   with friends and family. Switch from SMS to WhatsApp to send    and   receive messages, pictures, audio notes, and video messages.  First   year   FREE! ($0.99 USD/year after)   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     â†گ(~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~)â†’   (6)   â†گ(_Viber_)â†’      With     Viber, everyone in the world can connect. Freely. More than 400      million Viber users text, make HD-quality phone and video calls, and      send photo and video messages worldwide over Wifi or 3G - for free.      Viber Out can be used to make calls to non-Viber mobile and landline      numbers at low rates. Viber is available for many smartphones and      platforms.  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        â†گ(~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~)â†’     (7)   â†گ(_Baidu Browser_)â†’     "Baidu Browser provides a new mobile browsing     experience! Quick,  convenient and with more content and resources,     Baidu Browser satisfies  all your browsing needs.  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    â†گ(~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~)â†’   (8)   â†گ(_MX Player_)â†’     MX Player - The best way to enjoy your movies.   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    â†گ(~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~)â†’   (9)   â†گ(_Instagram_)â†’      It's     a simple way to capture and share the world's moments on your     Android.  Customize your photos and videos with one of several gorgeous     and  custom built filter effects. Transform everyday moments into   works   of  art you'll want to share with friends and family.   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    â†گ(~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~)â†’   (10)   MuslimTouch      .تطبيق مسلم تاتش هو رفيقك للحفاظ على صلاتك
عن طريق تحديد موقعك تلقائيا، بإمكان هذا التطبيق أن يعلمك بأوقات الصلاة، أقرب المساجد إلى موقعك وكذلك تحديد اتجاه القبلة.
تطبيق مسلم تاتش يستعمل عددا مهما من الطرق الحسابية المعتمدة في أغلب العالم      الإسلامي.اعتمادا على موقعك، يختار التطبيق طريقة الحساب المناسبة،     المدرسة  الفقهية و الأذان المناسب  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    â†گ(~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~)â†’   وفى النهاية ارجو ان يكون طرحى قد نال إعجابكم .   لمزيد من احدث تطبيقات الاندرويد  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## abonawass

السلآم عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته حيــآك الله ....بارك الله فيك

----------

